

Show HN: Quotable, an ios app to remember quotes written entirely with meteor - adn
http://quotableapp.io/

======
jcr
The background image on your site is just excellent. I had a bit of fun trying
to figure out where it was taken. I noticed the UK style cab first, then the
"Superdry" company name with "*gent Street", and then finally the pub,
"Leicester Arms" (Note to self: next time, try notice the pub first :-).

I gave the goog: "Superdry on Agent st., Leicester, UK" and it gave me:

    
    
      Did you mean: Superdry on Regent st., Leicester, UK
    

Smells like victory! Anyhow, on to more important things...

Though I'm sure you want to clearly display your green "q" icon, on initial
page load it's on a line all by itself on the bottom. At first, in this world
of single-page sites, it's not immediately obvious there's worthwhile text
(marketing copy) below-the-fold. I would change two things:

1.) Put the "q" icon to the left of the "Great Friends Say Great Things" text,
so both the text and the icon are visible.

2.) Make the "q" icon a clickable link to your itunes page.

The above are just ideas, hopefully someone with more experience on
site/conversion design could validate whether they're good ideas.

------
tonyjstark
And again one of these one singe-page sites without any real information about
the product. Maybe it's only me but I like to know more about something before
clicking through follow-up links. How about some screenshots, if your app
looks good you shouldn't hide it. Or something about the people behind it?
Some weeks ago 'Show HN' featured a email service that somehow fixed all
problems with email (or so), I went on the website and would have needed to
log in before getting more information about the whole thing...

But enought ranting (and sorry about that): The app looks really neat and I
like the idea.

------
adn
Hey there, I'm the author of quotable (unfortunately not the one responsible
for the awesome design), if anyone has any feedback it'd be much appreciated!

~~~
jcr
adn, it would be best to delete your other 'Show HN' dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8601281](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8601281)

------
idreyn
I just submitted a webview-driven app to the App Store and it warms my heart
to see others doing the same. This seems like a neat tool, however I am unable
to get past the sign up screen on either my Moto X or my iPod Touch...the
large "Sign up" button doesn't seem to do anything. Am I doing something
wrong?

------
scrapcode
How would you convince me to put yet another app on my phone, as opposed to
just jotting this down in Evernote[1]? What advantage does your app have over
Quotebook[2]? Good looking app!

[1] [http://evernote.com](http://evernote.com) [2]
[http://quotebookapp.com/](http://quotebookapp.com/)

------
galfarragem
I think the important here was to learn how to make an app suitable to all
platforms (almost feeling as native) in a fraction of the time using meteor, a
powerful new tool. The oportunities will come to use it in a useful way. I'm
all-in with meteor also. Keep the good work.

